# Poll on who has upraded to 4



## quantum (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd like to see a poll as to who upgraded this time to a 4 from three - compared with previous major releases.
No idea how to start a poll...

Just for my benefit really as I cannot see the need for the first time since LR 1

John


----------



## macjim (Apr 19, 2012)

I did but wished I hadn't. Full of bugs and other problems.


----------



## sara505 (Apr 19, 2012)

I did, and love it. Its benefits far outweigh the bugs (that have been and/or are in the process of being fixed).


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 19, 2012)

I upgraded from 3.6, and I really like the new processing algorithms. I now have easy and very good control in the shadows and very bright areas.

Jim


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have purchased Lightroom 4, but I haven't officially installed it yet.  I have installed and am using the Lightroom of 4.1 RC.  I was very skeptical at first, but I'm not having any problems with it.  However, I'm pretty much a vanilla Lightroom user.  I don't use any plugins at all.  I find that I get along just fine with what's available in Lightroom.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 20, 2012)

I plan to when my new computer arrives this weekend. However, I may hold off for a few days in the hope that LR4.1 will be released.


----------



## happycranker (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep I upgraded from 3.6 to 4.0 and now 4.1RC have had few problems and had all my curve data recovered as well. I use plenty of plugins and have twin monitors, but the new develop engine is really good and I like the layout of the sliders now, especially as they all work around zero with a + and - adjustment.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Apr 20, 2012)

I upgraded to the release candidate of 4 and then to 4.  I am very impressed with the new develop settings (Process version 2012) and I have no trouble over speed.  It runs as quickly if not quicker than 3.  But then I have also upgraded my computer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I've updated to thread to add a poll to make it easy to see.

In all honesty, I'd hesitate to recommend 4.0 right now, but 4.1RC's pretty stable.  I'm sure by the time 4.1 goes live, it'll be a good upgrade.  The new features are really good - it's just a shame the release has been hit by some bigger-than-normal-bugs.


----------



## keithz829 (Apr 20, 2012)

I upgraded from 3.6 after using 4 beta for most of the time it was available.  I really like the new algorythms and controls.  I find 4 to be more in tune with my thoughts about black & white photography and I am really liking the results I'm getting.  Before LR4, I have never been able to process files to actually fit exactly into my vision and philosophy in photography.   I was using Silver Efex Pro with 3.6 to achieve some of the results I wanted, with 4, I have yet to even try to edit with Silver Efex Pro.


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 20, 2012)

You're missing an option in the Poll Victoria:

Kindof, I've installed LR4/LR4.1, but also still have LR3.x.x installed and in use.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 21, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've updated to thread to add a poll to make it easy to see.
> 
> In all honesty, I'd hesitate to recommend 4.0 right now, but 4.1RC's pretty stable.  I'm sure by the time 4.1 goes live, it'll be a good upgrade.  The new features are really good - it's just a shame the release has been hit by some bigger-than-normal-bugs.



Ok that answers it ! I will definitely wait for LR4.1. I will initially install LR3.x on my new system and make sure everything is running properly before upgrading.


----------



## macjim (Apr 21, 2012)

MarkNicholas said:


> Ok that answers it ! I will definitely wait for LR4.1. I will initially install LR3.x on my new system and make sure everything is running properly before upgrading.



Yup, good idea.


----------



## ukbrown (Apr 21, 2012)

4.1RC is working very well for me and seems quite stable.  The extra control in the develop module is greeeeeeaaaaaatttttt.


----------



## Conanian (Apr 22, 2012)

I did install the beta before buying LR4, I thought that was a lot faster than the released version


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2012)

Upgraded from LR3 to LR4.0, had problems with the Nik Software package (Color Efex, etc), installed LR4.1RC which solved the problem. So far no further issues, I am happy.


----------

